# Kempton After Show meet ! closing and opening another as suggested pub not suitable )



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

A lot of places finish serving food at 3 which may be no good for stall holders ..............


we have rung a few and this place seems to fit the bill,5 minutes drive away...... large car park , large beer Garden, the assistant manager is going to the show and breeds tarantulas so it sounds perfect.

The Running Horse in Sunbury-on-Thames - Pub Home

And they are actually looking forward to seeing us !

Hopefully plenty of people will be up for this 

.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

A lot of places finish serving food at 3 which may be no good for stall holders ..............


we have rung a few and this place seems to fit the bill,5 minutes drive away...... large car park , large beer Garden, the assistant manager is going to the show and breeds tarantulas so it sounds perfect.

The Running Horse in Sunbury-on-Thames - Pub Home

And they are actually looking forward to seeing us !


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

sounds good! See you all there!:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Spot on, what a find! : victory:


----------



## p3_arme (Nov 6, 2009)

We'll be there!!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a feeling we will be there ... :hmm:


----------



## Chaciak (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah... I might pop in for a bit


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

OOO!!
SOunds interesting!!
xXx


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Oooh exciting. I'll be there


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Probably me too


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I'll be there too - you won't be able to miss me as I will be the Adonisesque looking one:whistling2:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

sounds like a plan, hopefull pop in for a swift half.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

kato said:


> I'll be there too - you won't be able to miss me as I will be the Adonisesque looking one:whistling2:


pmsl kato... We will be there too plus 3 others.

Liz


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> pmsl kato... We will be there too plus 3 others.
> 
> Liz


No doubt we'll be there two. At least four of us


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

ok we have had an issue raised with the above mentioned pub....... apparently there has been trouble there ....I dont want to go to a 'rough' pub so dont really know what to do ?


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

wohic said:


> ok we have had an issue raised with the above mentioned pub....... apparently there has been trouble there ....I dont want to go to a 'rough' pub so dont really know what to do ?


 bring a sharpe pokey stick..........


sorry can't help much don't know the area at all.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

It's been a few years since I went there, my local VeeDub club used to stop there sometimes when we went out for a cruise because of the big open carpark, but I always thought it was a bit skanky and certainly not the sort of place I'd take my family to, it may have changed since then but from what you say maybe not that much!

I mentioned this to my sister who goes to race meetings at Kempton and knows it better than I do, she said the Grey Horse which is next door to the racecourse is OK but rather small, and the Jubilee opposite is bigger but she can't remember if it has a garden.

The other ones I mentioned down by the river do have gardens though and are nice pubs, you could give them a ring and sound them out, they're an easy walk for those without cars, a lot closer than the Running Horse anyway.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

closing this as thankfully its been brought to our attention that the area the suggested oub is in may not be suitable for familys and tired stall holders and shoppers !
sorry guys to bugger you all about


----------

